# Why can't I just accept there will never be an number 2!!



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I walked into work today to yet another pregnancy announcement. It rather seems at the moment that everyone who is in their early thirties and in a relationship is expecting the patter of tiny feet. It hasn't been too bad with all the other pregnancies as the girls are not in my department and I will generally only bump into them in the lift and the lunch room but this time the girl is in my department and I will have to watch her blossom daily. This I don't mind but since getting into work all I have heard so far is how fertile everyone is!     They got pregnant first month of trying to which then everyone else is joining in that they only had to wink at their other half and they were pregnant! I know deep down that I am feeling sensitive and that it will all calm down but it still hurts   

The thing is that people know what we have gone through but I suppose don't really understand that although you are lucky enough to have one child the yearning for number 2 will never go away   . My immediate boss has said several times that if I relaxed it would happen because I fell naturally eventually the first time round   . I tend to tell people now that we can't have more children if they ask me and we are happy with what we have. 

One of the other girls in the department did stuggle to have children, but she was lucky that she ended up with having twins through IVF. She feels that her family is complete so she doesn't feel the same emotions as me even though her struggle has been the same.

If we had the finances we would use donor egg but I just can't justify spending more money or using the credit card when there is no guarantee of success and we are still paying off for the treatment that we have already had!

I just wish that I could accept that I will never have number 2 and move on but it is just so hard!!

Anyway rant over. I am sure I will feel brighter later.

Mazza xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Goldbunny. Good luck with your treatment. I hope you are growing some lovely juicy follicles and you get your


----------



## nevergiveup1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I know how hard it is!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Like you, I feel incomplete, despite having a gorgeous DS, i never expected our family to end there! We even bought a 3 bedroom house in peparation for what we expected to be a "rapidly expanding family" and my heart is breaking that each month i "fail" to produce a sibling for my DS. I wish you all the best in your journey, dont let anyone ever tell you that you should be "greatful" for what you have because it doesn't make the loss any smaller. Hoever i was given some good advice to focus on what I had, spend fun days out with DH and DS and enjoy time with them but don't ignore your true feelings of pain and give yourself some "me" time.

thinking of you xx


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks to all that have replied. I feel brighter and know that I am very lucky to have my beautiful DD.

Never give up - congrats on your surro/your pregnancy. I      that everything goes very smoothly for you all.

2ndtimearound - You don't have a signature but I agree with you that focusing on what you do have is far more positive that what you don't. Most days I can do that quite easily. I just suffered a little wobble but it is nice to know that there are people out there that can understand and are there to send you a virtual hug


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry bit  of a techno-phobe, how do I get a signature?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

top of page click on profile then modify your forum profile


----------

